# Warning….Check Your Fire Extinguisher!!



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I had what could have been a devastating situation today. While roading 2 tractors home from a hayfield, my open station JD 2510 driven by my helper, caught fire from an electrical short. Stopping on the road shoulder he grabbed the fire extinguisher, carried on all my tractors and hay balers. Only to find it would not work…fortunately I had a 10 B:C on my tractor and soda extinguisher on the baler, and was able to extinguish the fire before a total loss. The problem with the faulty extinguisher was a mud dauber nest in the spout. I regularly check the pressure gauges…but have never thought to check for blockages in the spout. Also, as in my case.. keep a few tools handy to disconnect the batteries in an emergency. Not sure of the location of the short yet..but likely under the floorboard. Fire burned from floorboard up into the dash console. All switches, connectors and wiring in the dash a total loss. Fire entered the engine compartment(through the passages in the firewall) and melted the fuel return line and???. Will know the extent of the damage after sheet metal removal. Fire was likely fueled by weeping oil lines and chaff build up. One good thing about old tractors…not much plastic to melt!! B.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Also, with any dry powder fire extinguisher you need to turn it upside down and hit it with a rubber hammer until you feel the powder break loose at least once a year.......Over time, the dry chemical powder in them will harden up and not come out when you need it.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Why mine both stay clean and oil free all the time. When they come out of the field, they usually get washed. Never wash hay equipment, they get blown off with high pressure air. I don't like dirt or filth on my tractors or my vehicles for that matter. Yes, everything has a fire extinguisher on board, including my pickup truck.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a situation where a battery disconnect switch would be useful. My old Ford 3600 started smoking profusely (nasty smoke) years ago, so I flicked the disconnect switch and the smoking stopped.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Both mine have master battery disconnect's. Two advantages, one you posted, the other is theft prevention. My tractors can sit in a field when farming. I pop the master disconnect and that eliminates anyone fooling with the units. I also use it when in the barn for an extended period of time. Flooded cell batteries will discharge over time but the loss is minor so taking the battery out of circuit negates any discharge. That may not work with an ECM controlled tractor however, because the ECM requires constant power or it 'looses it's mind'.........


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Also, with any dry powder fire extinguisher you need to turn it upside down and hit it with a rubber hammer until you feel the powder break loose at least once a year.......Over time, the dry chemical powder in them will harden up and not come out when you need it.....


Have a big one in the shop and I checked it and sure enough the powder was stuck in the bottom so I inverted it and btoke it loose with a dead blow hammer. Thanks for that tip...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BinVa said:


> I had what could have been a devastating situation today. While roading 2 tractors home from a hayfield, my open station JD 2510 driven by my helper, caught fire from an electrical short. Stopping on the road shoulder he grabbed the fire extinguisher, carried on all my tractors and hay balers. Only to find it would not work…fortunately I had a 10 B:C on my tractor and soda extinguisher on the baler, and was able to extinguish the fire before a total loss. The problem with the faulty extinguisher was a mud dauber nest in the spout. I regularly check the pressure gauges…but have never thought to check for blockages in the spout. Also, as in my case.. keep a few tools handy to disconnect the batteries in an emergency. Not sure of the location of the short yet..but likely under the floorboard. Fire burned from floorboard up into the dash console. All switches, connectors and wiring in the dash a total loss. Fire entered the engine compartment(through the passages in the firewall) and melted the fuel return line and???. Will know the extent of the damage after sheet metal removal. Fire was likely fueled by weeping oil lines and chaff build up. One good thing about old tractors…not much plastic to melt!! B.


Thanks for sharing that info BinVa.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Have a big one in the shop and I checked it and sure enough the powder was stuck in the bottom so I inverted it and btoke it loose with a dead blow hammer. Thanks for that tip...



You are more then welcome........I guess I learned at least one useful thing from the Navy......LOL


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

At courses, they use to stress the importance of pounding the powder type extinguisher against the ground, before you pull the pin.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Hacke said:


> At courses, they use to stress the importance of pounding the powder type extinguisher against the ground, before you pull the pin.



If you don't have the unit upside down pounding and beating on it really doesn't do much good.....


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Pictures of the carnage. Looks like a positive cable from a battery arced to a steel brake line under the floorboard starting the meltdown/fire. Looks like close to $1000 for OEM wiring harnesses and necessary switches and miscellaneous gauges.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Lucky you didn't roast it or unlucky if it was insured. Myself, I believe I'd have no issue paying the deductible on mine if they caught on fire. My deductible is cheaper than rebuilding one. I carry a $1000.00 deductible on the tractors and implements.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I considered filing a claim...but not worth it. Had it been more extensive, I likely would have. I could fix it for less...cut and crimp wires..but it's been a good tractor and probably the last one I will sell...good cheap hp. At 55yrs(18k+hrs)old, the wire coatings are shot and prone to continued problems. A complete rewire is the least I can do with OEM colors & connectors. Did the in-frame rebuild and block repair last year...will split the rear this winter for a PTO rebuild and have it trouble free(?) for the next few years. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That is an old girl you have. I guess compared to my 02 and 04 Kubota's mine are fairly new. I'm always on the lookout for frayed wires. Bouncing around in the fields takes it's toll on insulation after a while.


----------

